

Wework: A New Social Network - sanxion
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/wework-commons/

======
salemh
Pretty bad headline.

This is a co-workering space company focusing on tech-spots, at about ~35
locations and $45/month. They then have app/social network technology that
then has LinkedIn esque attributes and more (definitely better noise/signal
filtering, as its co-working 'connections').

Its neat, but I wonder if they will partner with some of other large co-
working spots with their app/network (like Impact, which is a franchiser with
54 or so location throughout).

I don't think (in my uninformed opinion) that a sustainable and growing
business is not possible in the tech area's, but, doesn't make much sense to
make inroads into non-tech hot spots.

Non-tech folks probably will just continue using Starbucks/other coffee shops.

------
BraveNewCurency
Horrible click-bait headline. Totally not supported by the article.

No social network that charges money will ever outmaneuver a social network
with a free tier.

Also, it's quite a stretch to call it a social network. (Or a least if it's a
social network, it's one that comes with "Discounts on healthcare, web
hosting, travel and more" which puts it in a different class.)

------
cylinder
we use wework for the space, because it's far superior to any other offering
in nyc. the networking/collaboration aspects are severely overstated by the
company.

